# DRDC Paper:  A step closer to protocols for managing jet lag/shift lag better



## The Bread Guy (21 Dec 2010)

Executive summary of this DRDC paper (1.7MB PDF):


> Background: Due to the problems associated with jetlag and shiftlag such as fatigue-induced impairment of cognitive effectiveness, the Air Force funded a 4-year project to optimize Canadian Forces (CF) ability to manipulate circadian rhythms forwards or backwards to counter jetlag and shiftlag. The project consisted of 7 studies. Four studies involved light treatment, 2 studies involved efficacy comparisons of 3 melatonin formulations for each of phase advance and phase delay, and the final study involved a combination of melatonin and light treatment.
> 
> Results: We identified the best 2 of 4 light treatment devices, confirmed optimal melatonin doses and determined the correct treatment times with light and melatonin for achieving optimal circadian phase advance and phase delay. We used phase response curves, which define optimum treatment times for light and melatonin for phase advance and phase delay, to make these determinations.
> 
> ...


----------

